# Sticky  Series 3 Tivo HD Capacitor List



## bantar

The purpose of this thread is to clarify the ordering information needed to replace the capacitors in a TiVo HD or HD XL.

Step 1: Figure out which model you have. This thread is covering the models TCD652160 and TCD658000. If you have a Series 3 OLED model (TCD 648250 or TCD648250B), then see this post for ordering information: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9131293#post9131293

Step 2: Verify that your power supply is made by 3Y Power and has this part number: TiVoPN: SPWR-00011-000 RevB0. The part list in this post is specific to this supply. Pictures of this power supply are in this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9628362#post9628362

Step 3: Make sure that you can do the work. Capacitors are polarized and must be installed correctly. The trick to soldering is to apply the minimum heat necessary to accomplish the task and enough to get the job done. (In other words try not to burn up your new devices). A video is posted here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8758939#post8758939

Step 4: Determine what you want to order. You can opt to change out the caps as they die, or do them all at once. Since the most expensive capacitor located at C120 is not a part under stress (in other words, a part with a longer life), you may only want to replace it if it is showing signs of failure.

Step 5: Order your parts. Here's a list that I used from DigiKey.



Code:


QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
 1  1189-1197-ND   CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL    C120
 1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
 1  493-5362-1-ND  CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL      C227
 1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
 2  P12354-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C403,C503
 1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
 5  493-6967-ND    CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
 1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701

Grand Total: $12.49 + tax + shipping ~$17 in total.

Note, that there are multiple parts which may suffice as replacements, so my list may differ from others. I looked at other part lists posted on this forum and found issues with the specifications of the chosen parts. We want low ESR parts and high ripple currents. We need the ripple current equal to or higher than the original parts. Secondly, I favored parts that were in stock! Lastly, I didn't worry too much about package size since there is plenty of room.

In case you need to substitute a part, here's the original part list and specifications.



Code:


QTY VENDOR & TYPE     DESCRIPTION   Ripple  Imp     LOCATION
 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 200V      ?      ?      C120
 1  CAPXON KF Series  47UF 50V       290mA  0.65    C220
 1  CAPXON KF Series  10UF 25V        85mA  2.56    C227
 1  CAPXON KF Series  2.2UF 50V       55mA  2.8     C306
 2  CAPXON KF Series  1000UF 10V     1.43A   .038   C403,C503
 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 16V      1.03A   .053   C702
 5  OST RLS Series    2200UF 10V     2.15A   .022   C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
 1  OST RLS Series    1000UF 16V     1.82A   .023   C701

Note:  I could not find a data sheet for the 200V capacitor, so the ripple current and impedence is unknown.


----------



## dlfl

Well done, thanks! Hope I never need it!


----------



## unitron

bantar said:


> The purpose of this thread is to clarify the ordering information needed to replace the capacitors in a TiVo HD or HD XL.
> 
> Step 1: Figure out which model you have. This thread is covering the models TCD652160 and TCD658000. If you have a Series 3 OLED model (TCD 648250 or TCD648250B), then see this post for ordering information: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9131293#post9131293
> 
> Step 2: Verify that your power supply is made by 3Y Power and has this part number: TiVoPN: SPWR-00011-000 RevB0. The part list in this post is specific to this supply. Pictures of this power supply are in this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9628362#post9628362
> 
> Step 3: Make sure that you can do the work. Capacitors are polarized and must be installed correctly. The trick to soldering is to apply the minimum heat necessary to accomplish the task and enough to get the job done. (In other words try not to burn up your new devices). A video is posted here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8758939#post8758939
> 
> Step 4: Determine what you want to order. You can opt to change out the caps as they die, or do them all at once.
> 
> Step 5: Order your parts. Here's a list that I used from DigiKey.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
> 1  1189-1197-ND   CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL    C120
> 1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
> 1  493-5362-1-ND  CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL      C227
> 1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
> 2  P12354-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C403,C503
> 1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
> 5  493-6967-ND    CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701
> 
> Grand Total: $12.49 + tax + shipping ~$16 in total.
> 
> Note, that there are multiple parts which may suffice as replacements, so my list may differ from others. I looked at other part lists posted on this forum and found issues with the specifications of the chosen parts. We want low ESR parts and high ripple currents. We need the ripple current equal to or higher than the original parts. Secondly, I favored parts that were in stock! Lastly, I didn't worry too much about package size since there is plenty of room.
> 
> In case you need to substitute a part, here's the original part list and specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY PART NUMBER       DESCRIPTION  Ripple  Imp     LOCATION
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 200V      ?      ?      C120
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  47UF 50V       290mA  0.65    C220
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  10UF 25V        85mA  2.56    C227
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  2.2UF 50V       55mA  2.8     C306
> 2  CAPXON KF Series  1000UF 10V     1.43A   .038   C403,C503
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 16V      1.03A   .053   C702
> 5  OST RLS Series    2200UF 10V     2.15A   .022   C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  OST RLS Series    1000UF 16V     1.82A   .023   C701
> 
> Note: I could not find a data sheet for the 200V capacitor, so the ripple current and impedence is unknown.


That 200 V cap is only handling ripple in the 60Hz to 120Hz range, so it's not subjected to the stresses some of the smaller ones are, is probably not even a low ESR cap, and will probably be just fine even if the smaller ones on the +5 and +12 Volt lines are about to explode.


----------



## bantar

unitron said:


> That 200 V cap is only handling ripple in the 60Hz to 120Hz range, so it's not subjected to the stresses some of the smaller ones are, is probably not even a low ESR cap, and will probably be just fine even if the smaller ones on the +5 and +12 Volt lines are about to explode.


Thanks. I've updated the original post noting this as an optional replacement part. I'll try to keep the original post updated if I get any further feedback or corrections. It's always hard when the important details are buried somewhere deep in a popular thread.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Running into the Power Supply issue on my TiVo HD 652160 (2 noticeably bulged and leaking 1000uF caps). Replaced the entire supply with the one from my second TivoHd and all is fine, so definitely the power supply.

Wanted to say THANKS for this part list (saw it in another thread as well). got the parts on the way, and will solder when they get in. I'll report back on the resolution.


----------



## steffen707

I found this post very helpful in finding a capacitor list for my failing tivo.

Any recommendation on a desoldering tool, or which solder wick to get? Also what solder I should get?

I've got two soldering irons and some radio shack solder. Don't know if its good or not.


----------



## unitron

steffen707 said:


> I found this post very helpful in finding a capacitor list for my failing tivo.
> 
> Any recommendation on a desoldering tool, or which solder wick to get? Also what solder I should get?
> 
> I've got two soldering irons and some radio shack solder. Don't know if its good or not.


You need at least a 40 Watt iron.

You don't have to use a de-soldering tool or plunger type hand held vacuum pump, but they can help.

Radio Shack, about which I don't usually say nice things, has a de-soldering tool that looks like a soldering iron with a turkey baster attached--it's a rubber squeeze bulb.

That can be used to take out the old caps and maybe even as a soldering iron to install the new ones.

Do not, repeat, do not buy desoldering braid from Radio Shack.

They used to have some stuff that wasn't as good as the name brands, but was usable in a pinch but a few years ago they changed to some truly horrible stuff.

I recently bought this stuff

http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=427virtualkey59020000virtualkey590-427

and it's okay.

This

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMuzEnlwMwYUNp/XreKBr04M8Mm3Johdq7E=

would probably be okay as well, I've used Chemtronics braid with good results in the past and might get some more to compare it to the MG from the first link.

And if I were buying MG again, I'd probably get the slightly narrower version of what I got last time.

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMuzEnlwMwYUNjPliH77aVAz1344fRQ5AFw=

If you buy your caps from Digi-Key instead of Mouser, you should be able to find the same thing there.

I see they also have Multicore brand braid/wick which I've never seen before, but that's been a good solder brand in the past, so their braid is probably good as well.

I've been using a spool of Radio Shack 64-009A solder for a few years now and it's good enough for TiVo PS caps.

But it's probably a lot more than you need, so see if they have the same thing, only fewer feet of it.

.032 dia.
60/40 lead/tin ratio

Do not use anything lead free or the stuff that's 2% Silver for this job--takes more heat.

If you've got some 63/37 on hand, that'll probably be just as good for this.

And the diameter doesn't have to be the same.

JUST MAKE SURE YOU'RE USING ROSIN-CORE SOLDER AND NOT THE ACID-CORE STUFF PLUMBERS USE!!!

If you have the rosin core without the solder around it, that's called flux.

That's Latin for "flow" or something like that, and flux helps melted solder flow.

If you melt some new rosin-core solder into the solder you're trying to remove, it helps to melt it more than just heating it with the iron.


----------



## murph99

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to post my thanks. 

I have a TiVo HD with a lifetime subscription, and it started to whine and wouldn't boot. I narrowed it down to the power supply, and then I found this thread. I saw 4 capacitors that were bulging, but none of them were leaking. 

I ordered the new caps from Digikey as spelled out by bantar (except the largest cap was no longer in stock, I used 1189-1216-ND instead). After replacing the caps, my TiVo is back up and running.

Once again, thanks for the great info!

Best regards,
Patrick


----------



## TimeShifter2009

A troubleshooting tip.
I had my series 3 HD TiVo power supply quit. I found this and other forums discussing cap failures and replacement options. I had no leaking or domed caps. Owning a cap checker I decided to find the actual bad cap instead of the shotgun replacement of all caps. This of course works as a rule, but there's the cost and removal and replacement task some may not do well. I own a vacuum solder sucking desoldering iron so removing the caps is a simple no damage operation.
I also own a inexpensive digital cap checker and used it. Removing and measuring all the caps showed normal cap values, no solution. I soldered them all back in for another attrmpt. This time I purchased a inexpensive cap/esr tester. I also read up on how a switching ps works. Since I had no output voltages, this pointed to the transformer input primary oscillator caps, not the transformer secondary filter caps.
Using this logic, I started checking the few input circuit caps. The first 2 checked as normal caps and 1.1 ohm or less esr values. The 3rd cap tested, C9 rated at 100ufd at 25 volts, measured 79 ufd with a esr of 26, yes, 26 ohms instead of a normal 1 ohm range.
So I replaced this cap with a tested normal value cap and the PS took off and worked.
I had a 2.5 ohm resistor on the 5v buss to load it (2 amps) and it read 5v, and 3.3 was there as was 12v.
My next test will be to load the 5v supply with a 1 ohm resistor for a 5 Amp load test for over night. 
So yes, counterfeit or normal bulging or leaking caps are a visual indication of failure. But if all looks normal, and you want to know what cap or caps have failed, try a eBay esr cap checker. 

I did buy a used ps on eBay ($65) to get my TiVo back up and running again but it's used. I have had 2 reboots since installing it so I my need my repaired one soon? No reboots ever on the original (2008), I unplugged it and it wouldn't start up again. Classic cap issue I believe is repaired.


----------



## bo3bber

bantar said:


> The purpose of this thread is to clarify the ordering information needed to replace the capacitors in a TiVo HD or HD XL.
> 
> Step 1: Figure out which model you have. This thread is covering the models TCD652160
> <snip>
> 
> Step 5: Order your parts. Here's a list that I used from DigiKey.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
> 1  1189-1197-ND   CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL    C120
> 1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
> 1  493-5362-1-ND  CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL      C227
> 1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
> 2  P12354-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C403,C503
> 1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
> 5  493-6967-ND    CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701
> 
> Grand Total: $12.49 + tax + shipping ~$17 in total.
> 
> Note, that there are multiple parts which may suffice as replacements, so my list may differ from others. I looked at other part lists posted on this forum and found issues with the specifications of the chosen parts. We want low ESR parts and high ripple currents. We need the ripple current equal to or higher than the original parts. Secondly, I favored parts that were in stock! Lastly, I didn't worry too much about package size since there is plenty of room.
> 
> In case you need to substitute a part, here's the original part list and specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY VENDOR & TYPE     DESCRIPTION   Ripple  Imp     LOCATION
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 200V      ?      ?      C120
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  47UF 50V       290mA  0.65    C220
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  10UF 25V        85mA  2.56    C227
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  2.2UF 50V       55mA  2.8     C306
> 2  CAPXON KF Series  1000UF 10V     1.43A   .038   C403,C503
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 16V      1.03A   .053   C702
> 5  OST RLS Series    2200UF 10V     2.15A   .022   C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  OST RLS Series    1000UF 16V     1.82A   .023   C701
> 
> Note: I could not find a data sheet for the 200V capacitor, so the ripple current and impedence is unknown.


Thanks very much for putting this list together. It made it a lot easier to narrow down the parts. I just made an order with Digi-Key to replace everything except the 200v capacitor.

The list is slightly confusing when I looked at the exact parts.

Any part number starting with a P, is a Panasonic part. Anything starting with a 493- is a Nichicon part. The big 200V one starting with 1189 is a Rubycon part.

I doubled checked all the parts for high ripple and/or low impedance, and these are all good. My initial thought was to go wit all Panasonic parts using their picker- but I really think that Bantar has chosen a better set here.

$17 including shipping. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## bo3bber

BTW, here is a link to a Digi-Key auto-cart. If you take the link, it will create a cart for you, with the correct parts in the correct amounts, and includes the Locations on the board. This is the list that bantar kindly supplied, I just verified the parts and capacitor series, and made it more convenient.

This is for a TiVo HD 652160 power supply: Digi-Key - Fast Add


----------



## SMWinnie

Thanks, bo3bber. Ordered the set last night. In case anyone is wondering, it did come in under the First Class weight limit.

Looking forward to date night with my wife. At her lab bench. For de-soldering and re-soldering.

It's like my parents always told me: "Son, if you're going to survive the capacitor plague, you need to marry a cute Physics professor with patience and steady hands." I thought that was really weird advice, but I'm glad I paid attention.


----------



## SMWinnie

And, of course, it turns out it was a bad drive. The box arrived from DigiKey today with the replacement caps. They go in a nice, cool spot in the basement for when the caps do eventually fail...


----------



## sterry21

bantar said:


> The purpose of this thread is to clarify the ordering information needed to replace the capacitors in a TiVo HD or HD XL.
> 
> Step 1: Figure out which model you have. This thread is covering the models TCD652160 and TCD658000. If you have a Series 3 OLED model (TCD 648250 or TCD648250B), then see this post for ordering information: Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> Step 2: Verify that your power supply is made by 3Y Power and has this part number: TiVoPN: SPWR-00011-000 RevB0. The part list in this post is specific to this supply. Pictures of this power supply are in this post: Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> Step 3: Make sure that you can do the work. Capacitors are polarized and must be installed correctly. The trick to soldering is to apply the minimum heat necessary to accomplish the task and enough to get the job done. (In other words try not to burn up your new devices). A video is posted here: Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> Step 4: Determine what you want to order. You can opt to change out the caps as they die, or do them all at once. Since the most expensive capacitor located at C120 is not a part under stress (in other words, a part with a longer life), you may only want to replace it if it is showing signs of failure.
> 
> Step 5: Order your parts. Here's a list that I used from DigiKey.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
> 1  1189-1197-ND   CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL    C120
> 1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
> 1  493-5362-1-ND  CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL      C227
> 1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
> 2  P12354-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C403,C503
> 1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
> 5  493-6967-ND    CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701
> 
> Grand Total: $12.49 + tax + shipping ~$17 in total.
> 
> Note, that there are multiple parts which may suffice as replacements, so my list may differ from others. I looked at other part lists posted on this forum and found issues with the specifications of the chosen parts. We want low ESR parts and high ripple currents. We need the ripple current equal to or higher than the original parts. Secondly, I favored parts that were in stock! Lastly, I didn't worry too much about package size since there is plenty of room.
> 
> In case you need to substitute a part, here's the original part list and specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY VENDOR & TYPE     DESCRIPTION   Ripple  Imp     LOCATION
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 200V      ?      ?      C120
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  47UF 50V       290mA  0.65    C220
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  10UF 25V        85mA  2.56    C227
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  2.2UF 50V       55mA  2.8     C306
> 2  CAPXON KF Series  1000UF 10V     1.43A   .038   C403,C503
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 16V      1.03A   .053   C702
> 5  OST RLS Series    2200UF 10V     2.15A   .022   C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  OST RLS Series    1000UF 16V     1.82A   .023   C701
> 
> Note: I could not find a data sheet for the 200V capacitor, so the ripple current and impedence is unknown.


Thank you for these excellent instructions and bill of materials. My Tivo is now back online for $17 and an hour's work.


----------



## geraldken

I just replaced the HD in my Series3, it still can't boot, and it looks like I may have the capacitor problem as well. I'm reasonably handy, already have a soldering gun, and saw unitron's post above about making sure to rosin core solder, etc.. I've also looked at a couple of YouTube videos on removing capacitors, does anyone here have any other tips or tricks before I dive into this project?


----------



## HerronScott

geraldken said:


> I just replaced the HD in my Series3, it still can't boot, and it looks like I may have the capacitor problem as well. I'm reasonably handy, already have a soldering gun, and saw unitron's post above about making sure to rosin core solder, etc.. I've also looked at a couple of YouTube videos on removing capacitors, does anyone here have any other tips or tricks before I dive into this project?


Not really other than a solder sucker really helps to remove the solder when pulling the old caps. Let us know how it goes!

Scott


----------



## waynomo

bo3bber said:


> BTW, here is a link to a Digi-Key auto-cart. If you take the link, it will create a cart for you, with the correct parts in the correct amounts, and includes the Locations on the board. This is the list that bantar kindly supplied, I just verified the parts and capacitor series, and made it more convenient.
> 
> This is for a TiVo HD 652160 power supply: Digi-Key - Fast Add


Wow. Thanks for that.

It appears that even though it's over a year old everything is still valid.


----------



## waynomo

I plan to only change the 2 big capacitors. I worried that changing out the others that aren't bulging is beyond my skill set. (The soldering spot is too close to too much else on the board. I assume I need 2 of these. Is that correct?

Is there another almost as important capacitor I should consider?

This are for C403 & C503, Yes?

‎P12354-ND‎ ‎EEU-FM1A102L‎

CAP ALUM 1000UF 20% 10V RADIAL


----------



## HerronScott

I would strongly recommend replacing all the ones on the list and not just the couple that are bulging. Your power supply is similar to the one in the S3 OLED (which I have) and I don't recall any real issues with them being too close to another lead to desolder. Maybe take a picture and circle the ones you are concerned about?

Scott


----------



## waynomo

HerronScott said:


> I would strongly recommend replacing all the ones on the list and not just the couple that are bulging. Your power supply is similar to the one in the S3 OLED (which I have) and I don't recall any real issues with them being too close to another lead to desolder. Maybe take a picture and circle the ones you are concerned about?
> 
> Scott


It's not about being to close to the other lead of the capacitor. It's being to close to other stuff on the board. There is only about a 1/32 of an inch tolerance in some places. That's a pretty slim margin of error. I assume if the solder doesn't stay on the lead to the capacitor and touches pretty much any other thing metal on the PCB that the PS probably won't work and even worse I could cause more severe damage.

There really isn't a lot of room for any of them.

I've soldered before but nothing with this small of a tolerance. I guess the trick is to barely use any solder.

Because solder is attracted to the heat I guess that must help it avoid getting on any other metal.

ETA: I've watched a couple of videos on soldering on PCBs and it looks like if you mess up you remove the solder and start over so not really that big of a deal.

It looks like it's important to have the right tools.


----------



## gabkw

I have a TIVO HD Series 3 power supply made by 3Y Power and it has this part number: TiVo PN: SPWR-00011-000 RevB0. 

I am replacing all the caps with these:

QTY PART NUMBER DESCRIPTION LOCATION
1 1189-1197-ND CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL C120
1 493-1896-ND CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL C220
1 493-5362-1-ND CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL C227
1 493-5369-1-ND CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL C306
2 P12354-ND CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL C403,C503
1 P12376-ND CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL C702
5 493-6967-ND CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
1 P12366-ND CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL C701


I ran into a problem in the removal of C702 where the pad of the anode (+) came off. I don't have a schematic to tell me where it ties to so I can add a jumper when I put the new cap back in. Anyone know where to find this info (schematic would be most helpful)? I tried Weaknees, but they just scolded me and sent me away. Thanks


----------



## AlanWe

TimeShifter2009 said:


> A troubleshooting tip.
> I had my series 3 HD TiVo power supply quit. I found this and other forums discussing cap failures and replacement options. I had no leaking or domed caps. Owning a cap checker I decided to find the actual bad cap instead of the shotgun replacement of all caps. This of course works as a rule, but there's the cost and removal and replacement task some may not do well. I own a vacuum solder sucking desoldering iron so removing the caps is a simple no damage operation.
> I also own a inexpensive digital cap checker and used it. Removing and measuring all the caps showed normal cap values, no solution. I soldered them all back in for another attrmpt. This time I purchased a inexpensive cap/esr tester. I also read up on how a switching ps works. Since I had no output voltages, this pointed to the transformer input primary oscillator caps, not the transformer secondary filter caps.
> Using this logic, I started checking the few input circuit caps. The first 2 checked as normal caps and 1.1 ohm or less esr values. The 3rd cap tested, C9 rated at 100ufd at 25 volts, measured 79 ufd with a esr of 26, yes, 26 ohms instead of a normal 1 ohm range.
> So I replaced this cap with a tested normal value cap and the PS took off and worked.
> I had a 2.5 ohm resistor on the 5v buss to load it (2 amps) and it read 5v, and 3.3 was there as was 12v.
> My next test will be to load the 5v supply with a 1 ohm resistor for a 5 Amp load test for over night.
> So yes, counterfeit or normal bulging or leaking caps are a visual indication of failure. But if all looks normal, and you want to know what cap or caps have failed, try a eBay esr cap checker.
> 
> I did buy a used ps on eBay ($65) to get my TiVo back up and running again but it's used. I have had 2 reboots since installing it so I my need my repaired one soon? No reboots ever on the original (2008), I unplugged it and it wouldn't start up again. Classic cap issue I believe is repaired.


Which "inexpensive cap/esr tester" was it?


----------



## acadiel

FYI, I ordered the parts from Digi-Key that are listed in the original post, however, this one:

EEU-FM1A102L

Was in 'backorder' status. However, Mouser had it. Mouser Part #667-EEU-FM1A102L.

I couldn't find all the part numbers with Mouser, else I would have made a public BOM with all the parts. 

I've replaced the hard drive in my HD, but it periodically still locks up and acts strange, so I'm guessing it's time for a recap. Here's hoping it fixes it.


----------



## afb01

These caps in the list...

5x 493-6967-ND CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL 

... in my power supply SPWR-00011-000 RevB0 they are 16V, instead of 10V. The power supply manufacturer is AcBel.

Could it be that the Tivo spec is 10V and AcBel used 16V instead? For what I read a higher voltage is acceptable.

I bought from the list. If my assumption is incorrect, I would need to buy 2200uF 16V ones

Does anybody know about this?


----------



## HerronScott

afb01 said:


> These caps in the list...
> 
> 5x 493-6967-ND CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL
> 
> ... in my power supply SPWR-00011-000 RevB0 they are 16V, instead of 10V. The power supply manufacturer is AcBel.
> 
> Could it be that the Tivo spec is 10V and AcBel used 16V instead? For what I read a higher voltage is acceptable.
> 
> I bought from the list. If my assumption is incorrect, I would need to buy 2200uF 16V ones
> 
> Does anybody know about this?


There were 2 different power supplies used in the HD and this list is for the 3Y one. I had posted a list of capacitors from the Acbel power supply in my HD here.

Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply

You need to use the same size and rating capacitors as what's in your power supply.

Scott


----------



## afb01

HerronScott said:


> There were 2 different power supplies used in the HD and this list is for the 3Y one. I had posted a list of capacitors from the Acbel power supply in my HD here.
> 
> Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> You need to use the same size and rating capacitors as what's in your power supply.
> 
> Scott





HerronScott said:


> There were 2 different power supplies used in the HD and this list is for the 3Y one. I had posted a list of capacitors from the Acbel power supply in my HD here.
> 
> Tivo Series 3 - Bad capacitors in power supply
> 
> You need to use the same size and rating capacitors as what's in your power supply.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott! I bought a pack of 3x 2200uF 16V on amazon for a few bucks, arriving tomorrow. After I replace these, there would be only 3 small ones left unreplaced. We'll see. I'm optimistic. This is fun!

Thanks to this thread for its support.


----------



## John Bodin

bo3bber said:


> BTW, here is a link to a Digi-Key auto-cart. If you take the link, it will create a cart for you, with the correct parts in the correct amounts, and includes the Locations on the board. This is the list that bantar kindly supplied, I just verified the parts and capacitor series, and made it more convenient.
> 
> This is for a TiVo HD 652160 power supply: Digi-Key - Fast Add


Thank you for this -- just placed an order, came to around $19 with USPS First Class shipping.

A couple of corrections -- C120 is no longer available, and I substituted a recommended alternative for the C702 item, which was on back-order. Here's the updated list:

This is for a TiVo HD 652160 power supply: Digi-Key - Fast Add (Updated)

Hope this will help the next person!


----------



## sleep

Bought all the capacitors, have only soldered one circuit board in the past. My Stahl STSSVT soldering iron variable 5-40 watts is not hot enough the de-solder


----------



## johnbrown44

Try adding some new solder to the area you want to desolder. It will help melt the old solder, which probably has less lead, and a higher melting temp. Also may be coating on the board.


----------



## lukpac

bantar said:


> The purpose of this thread is to clarify the ordering information needed to replace the capacitors in a TiVo HD or HD XL.
> 
> Step 1: Figure out which model you have. This thread is covering the models TCD652160 and TCD658000. If you have a Series 3 OLED model (TCD 648250 or TCD648250B), then see this post for ordering information: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9131293#post9131293
> 
> Step 2: Verify that your power supply is made by 3Y Power and has this part number: TiVoPN: SPWR-00011-000 RevB0. The part list in this post is specific to this supply. Pictures of this power supply are in this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9628362#post9628362
> 
> Step 3: Make sure that you can do the work. Capacitors are polarized and must be installed correctly. The trick to soldering is to apply the minimum heat necessary to accomplish the task and enough to get the job done. (In other words try not to burn up your new devices). A video is posted here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8758939#post8758939
> 
> Step 4: Determine what you want to order. You can opt to change out the caps as they die, or do them all at once. Since the most expensive capacitor located at C120 is not a part under stress (in other words, a part with a longer life), you may only want to replace it if it is showing signs of failure.
> 
> Step 5: Order your parts. Here's a list that I used from DigiKey.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
> 1  1189-1197-ND   CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL    C120
> 1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
> 1  493-5362-1-ND  CAP ALUM 10UF 25V 20% RADIAL      C227
> 1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
> 2  P12354-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C403,C503
> 1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
> 5  493-6967-ND    CAP ALUM 2200UF 10V 20% RADIAL    C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701
> 
> Grand Total: $12.49 + tax + shipping ~$17 in total.
> 
> Note, that there are multiple parts which may suffice as replacements, so my list may differ from others. I looked at other part lists posted on this forum and found issues with the specifications of the chosen parts. We want low ESR parts and high ripple currents. We need the ripple current equal to or higher than the original parts. Secondly, I favored parts that were in stock! Lastly, I didn't worry too much about package size since there is plenty of room.
> 
> In case you need to substitute a part, here's the original part list and specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> QTY VENDOR & TYPE     DESCRIPTION   Ripple  Imp     LOCATION
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 200V      ?      ?      C120
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  47UF 50V       290mA  0.65    C220
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  10UF 25V        85mA  2.56    C227
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  2.2UF 50V       55mA  2.8     C306
> 2  CAPXON KF Series  1000UF 10V     1.43A   .038   C403,C503
> 1  CAPXON KF Series  470UF 16V      1.03A   .053   C702
> 5  OST RLS Series    2200UF 10V     2.15A   .022   C402,C407,C501,C502,C504
> 1  OST RLS Series    1000UF 16V     1.82A   .023   C701
> 
> Note: I could not find a data sheet for the 200V capacitor, so the ripple current and impedence is unknown.


Just wanted to say thanks for this. My TiVo recently started making a high pitched whine, and then after a week or two it finally died. Before it died I determined that it was the power supply, and several caps were bulging. This is what I ended up replacing:

C501
C502
C504
C701
C403
C503

All were bulging a bit except C701, but I decided to do that anyway since it was easy to access. I got parts for the rest (except C120) but didn't bother replacing them now.

FYI, Digi-Key didn't have these in stock:



Code:


QTY PART NUMBER                 DESCRIPTION                LOCATION
1  493-1896-ND    CAP ALUM 47UF 50V 20% RADIAL      C220
1  493-5369-1-ND  CAP ALUM 2.2UF 50V 20% RADIAL     C306
1  P12376-ND      CAP ALUM 470UF 16V 20% RADIAL     C702
1  P12366-ND      CAP ALUM 1000UF 16V 20% RADIAL    C701

I ended up ordering these instead:

C220 - UPJ1H470MED Nichicon | Capacitors | DigiKey
C306 - UPW1H2R2MDD1TD Nichicon | Capacitors | DigiKey
C702 - EEU-FR1E471Y Panasonic Electronic Components | Capacitors | DigiKey
C701 - 16YXF1000MEFC10X20 Rubycon | Capacitors | DigiKey

Of course, of those, I've only installed C701 so far.


----------



## emkorial

The big cap (1 1189-1197-ND CAP ALUM 470UF 200V 20% RADIAL C120 ) is out of stock at Digikey and Mouser. What would be a suitable replacement that they have in stock?


----------

